# Linksys router website is not secure on any browser



## larryer123 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a username and password but do not want to try and log into the website if its not secure


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what makes you say that - a little more detail please
looks OK UK & US look ok, uses https::
https://www.linksys.com/us/


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi larryer123, and welcome to TSG.

Are you referring to the administration web server inside the router that one uses to view and change the router's settings?


----------



## larryer123 (Apr 17, 2019)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi larryer123, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> Are you referring to the administration web server inside the router that one uses to view and change the router's settings?


Yes, I am referring to the admin web server to view and change my router settings


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's quite normal, it's not a security threat unless someone can get onto your network and knows your username and password to login to the router. Also if it's a wireless connection they would need your wireless password as well.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A router's admin web page can never be secured with a valid SSL certificate padlock, because a certificate has a start date and end date, lasting max 3 years, and a router would still be in use well beyond 3 years. And also each individual router would have to have its Own certificate, And with a Unique web address. All the routers Linksys sells use 192.168.1.1 as the web address. So Linksys has no possible way to secure it with a padlock. They would have to purchase Individual certificates for each router they sell, plus they would have to find some way for each router they sell to have some unique address, plus they would have to update that certificate somehow every 3 years. You don't need to worry about it. As long as the address is 192.168.1.1 then you are at the right address, there is no chance of it being insecure.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The reason why you're getting a warning about the website being insecure is because the certificate being used by Linksys was not issued by one of the trusted CAs (certificate authorities) that your web browser has in its CA list. You could attempt to import the certificate into your web browser in an attempt to get rid of that message but it may or may not work.

So this behavior is totally normal and nothing to be concerned about.


----------

